
Show HN: SocialPlanner – Find, plan and post content, all in one place - repid
https://socialplanner.io
======
mrieck
Looks great - I'll see if I like this better than Buffer when I have time to
try it out.

I can't believe how bad Buffer sucks. Sometimes video uploads don't work, you
can't select more than 2 video thumbnails, max GIF upload size is limited far
more than the size allowed on Twitter, among other problems. I've resorted to
posting on Twitter/Facebook manually again.

~~~
repid
Ouch, we'd be glad to help you with posting to Twitter & Facebook. We're much
more than just a social media scheduler though! Plus all our plans come with a
free trial, feel free to give us a try when you're ready :)

------
edoceo
Very cool. You got one new customer. Thanks.

~~~
repid
Thanks for the kind words and welcome aboard :)

